# Japanese Destroyer collides with merchant vessel, both in flames



## CougarKing (27 Oct 2009)

Yikes.

From the AP:



> Japan Warship Collides With Commercial Vessel, Both Engulfed in FlamesTuesday, October 27, 2009
> 
> TOKYO - The Japanese defense ministry says a navy destroyer has collided with a commercial vessel off southern Japan, starting fires on both ships.
> The Defense Ministry says the destroyer Kurama collided with the commercial vessel Tuesday night in the Kanmon Strait near the southern main island of Kyushu and both were engulfed in flames.
> ...





> http://www.kxan.com/dpp/news/international/japan_warship_kurama_collides_with_commerical_vessel_1256646066863
> 
> *Warship collides with commercial vessel
> Fires started on both ships, 3 injured *
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Oct 2009)

As a fellow sailor and especially as an HT, this makes my blood run cold.  I hope all my brothers are safe, and may they all reach port safely.


----------

